# 303 Aerospace Protectant on Bass Shop Pros Bass Boat



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*303 Aerospace Protectant on Bass Shop Pros Bass Boat *

303 Multi-Surface Cleaner & 303 Aerospace Protectant










This isn't a normal, in-depth review, just a quickie to show what I used on the seats for this 2018 Nitro Z19 Bass Boat. The boat is going on 3 years old and as far as I can tell, nothing on this boat had ever be "detailed". The seats, while in excellent condition were dirty looking and dirty feeling to the touch. Bass boats like this are exposed to the elements when in use and also when stored.

So a quick wipe-down using the 303 Multi-Surface Cleaner, (really good stuff), followed by massaging with the 303 Aerospace Protectant and these seats looked show room new again! The vinyl also felt clean again too...














































303 is famous for their Aerospace Protectant but I"m a HUGE fan of their Multi-Surface Cleaner. If you have a boat with vinyl or ANYTHING with vinyl, get yourself a bottle of each, you'll never regret purchasing anything from 303 Products.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

The full write-up for how I used Dr. Beasely's Z1 on the gelcoat hull can be found here,

*Dr. Beasley's Z1 - Bass Pro Shops Nitro Z19 Bass Boat - Ceramic Coating Gelcoat*


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I am a big fan of 303 Protectant but not used the cleaner. Looks a good product and one for my list of purchases. Cheers.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Stoner said:


> I am a big fan of 303 Protectant but not used the cleaner. Looks a good product and one for my list of purchases.
> 
> Cheers.


Quick story I shared here

I wish I would have taken a picture of the Chick-fil-A Zesty Buffalo Sauce stain I had in the white tongue of my brand new tennis shoes I put on for my 3-day stint as "Demo Boy" at the 2019 Detail Fest at Barrett-Jackson.










The stain was almost *florescent orange* on *vibrant arctic white*. I tried 2 other recognized cloth, carpet and upholstery cleaners and they removed "some" of the stain but not enough to stop drawing my eyes away from the new eyesore.

On a hope and chance, I tried the Multi-Surface Cleaner and BOOM - *the orange stain was gone*. Simply gone. Not a little bit gone but gone as in disappeared.

Since then, I use it to clean all my white tennis shoes. for the most part, that's all I wear. I want a comfortable shoe for both the real side of me and the machine side of me and I need the shoe color to look good with flesh and chrome. I always feel like "colored"' or mix-n-match colored tennis shoes look like crap so I for the most part only wear white tennis shoes. And everyone knows how hard it is to keep white tennis shoes clean.

*303 Multi-Surface Cleaner = Hero Product*

I will always regret not taking a before and after picture.


----------

